

Offshoring Is Dead: How to Thrive in the New World Order - bokonist
http://blog.assembla.com/assemblablog/tabid/12618/bid/2453/Offshoring-Is-Dead-How-to-Thrive-in-the-New-World-Order.aspx

======
scylla
Wishful thinking backed up by flimsy anecdotes

[http://finance.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chd...](http://finance.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=maximized&chdeh=0&chfdeh=0&chdet=1192048356000&chddm=494615&cmpto=NYSE:WIT&q=NASDAQ:INFY)

Offshoring is alive, here to stay, and has made permanent changes to the IT
industry in America. Why do you think IT contracting rates haven't gone up in
the last 7 years?

~~~
gscott
This morning I recieved a phone call soliciting me to use there outsourced
services. She had a full on Indian accent and everything.

I suppose I should have asked her why should I outsource to India when I can
outsource programming to China for half the rate but I was too suprised and
just told her thanks but no thanks.

------
sriram_sun
Welcome to the third world, Americano!

